# Freezer door hinges.... how much??!



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Need a relacement hinge for our freezer door (Electrolux C40/110) and found them on O'Learys site. They seem to come as a pair and are a whopping £20 plus another whopping £10 postage 8O So, before I order them does anyone know where else to look for them please?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you tried Leisure Spares

Not sure if they will be any cheaper??

w


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks wilse, managed to get them from East Coast Leisure at Basildon. £7.99 and sensible postage.

Appreciate your reply though.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Ebay !!!!!!


----------

